# Hogs at Lake Russell WMA?



## Bo Webb (Dec 18, 2011)

I was planning on taking my Daughter to LRWMA Saturday to do some scouting for "piggies" then maybe hunt over new years weekend. has anybody seen any hog sign? I had heard LRWMA was loaded down with them.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 18, 2011)

not exactly loaded but there are a few around curhee . it is rough terrain where the hogs are.


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 18, 2011)

That will work, I live about a mile from Currahee across 17 on 123. I would assume that they would be in the bottoms near the Broad.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Dec 18, 2011)

presure keeps them pushed up on top or near the top.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 18, 2011)

I went for the ladies hunt earlier in October, hunted off of a creek across the road from one of the handicapped only access roads.  Found recent hog rootings and droppings but didn't see one during the hunt.  The rangers told another person in our group that the hogs were tearing up the food plots near the Broad.  But you know how that goes,  when you hunt where they were last seen they have already moved on...Watch out for timber rattlers on cool days, one struck at me during that hunt right at dark.  I thought it was too cold for them to be out, shows what I know.  There is supposed to be a lot of them in that area.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 18, 2011)

Bkeepr said:


> I went for the ladies hunt earlier in October, hunted off of a creek across the road from one of the handicapped only access roads. Found recent hog rootings and droppings but didn't see one during the hunt. The rangers told another person in our group that the hogs were tearing up the food plots near the Broad. But you know how that goes, when you hunt where they were last seen they have already moved on...Watch out for timber rattlers on cool days, one struck at me during that hunt right at dark. I thought it was too cold for them to be out, shows what I know. There is supposed to be a lot of them in that area.


 They ain't no rattlers up there


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 19, 2011)

*Not now anyway, I whomped the last one with a stick!*

And bought some snake boots the next day!  Good luck with finding hogs up there.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 19, 2011)

Me and a friend have killed 4 or 5 up there, one I stepped on and like you was blessed to not get bit!


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 19, 2011)

I would love to take my little dog up there to squirrel hunt but heck NO!  Not now!  That scared the beejeebers out of me!  Only on cold days.  with ice on the ground.


----------



## Cliff Speed (Dec 19, 2011)

I went up to LR looking for hogs a couple of times recently and I did see some extensive, older rooting and a pretty big, fairly fresh wallow on the lower end of the Broad around the bottoms, but no hogs. The area manager told me about a couple of creeks that he thought they were spending time around on that south end, but above where the road is out. The part of the river I hiked into had some pretty thick vegetation that was hard to get through and you had to cross the river a time or two. It wouldn't be any fun to drag something out of there and up that tall, vertical river bank.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey if your daughter is old enough to start deer hunting, you could take her to the ladies only deer hunt at Lake Russell, and the adult/child hunt!  And you can get familiar with it during small game and turkey season.  Ya'll are welcome to come camp with us for the ladies hunt.


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 20, 2011)

That would be great! Courtney will be 15 in May, I took her deer hunting below panther creek on NF land a few weeks ago and it was a day I will always treasure. She is very "amped up" about next season. But I don't see her being very excited about rattler snakes, So shhh please.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 20, 2011)

There is a hunt coming up in January at Warwoman WMA for hog and bear only.  I went last year and it snowed!  It was magical.  Take her to that one.

The Lake Russell ladies hunt went through Sunday so she could hunt for 2 days after she gets out of school.


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 20, 2011)

The beauty of that is that we home school. We will check out Warwoman.  this is off topic but your screen name is "bkeepr"  I assume that you have or had hives. My wife and I got our first hive this year.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep I have hives, 8 to 10 depending on how they survive.  Ya'll are up where there is sourwood!  Lucky you!


----------



## k_g_b (Dec 23, 2011)

You can hunt deer at the warwoman hunt as well. It is worth the trip just to be there this time of year.


----------

